# This is an original, unique title.



## Gabbi (Nov 12, 2009)

... but you can disagree.

Hi!
I'm Gabrielle, eighteen years old from Canada. 

I speak French and I'm not completely fluent in English, but I have yet to find an active and interesting forum in my language where I can talk about MBTI with people who know about it. That being said, if you find some grammar/spelling/vocabulary mistakes in my posts, feel free to tell me, I really want to learn!

Not only am I new to this forum, I'm also new to the whole Myers-Briggs personality types. In fact, I've never heard of them before last month, when I stumbled across a test and took it. My type is INFP and I would totally go back in time to hug the people who came up with those theories, because it makes me feel less like an alien (although ET The Extraterrestrial is apparently an INFP... oh well).

As I feel like I could ramble if I keep on writing, I'll stop here and continue to explore the site


----------



## Mr. CafeBot (Jun 13, 2009)

*Welcome to PersonalityCafe!*

*You are hearing a robotic sounding voice coming towards you*



Greetings Gabbi and welcome to PersonalityCafe!! My name is Mr. CafeBot. I am here to personally greet you and thank you for joining our humble little forum. No matter your type, you will surely experience a wonderful time with the members of this forum. We cater to all personality types so you will never feel alone or weird. Truth is this forum is full of weirdos!! Pleazeee hel.... *Ahem*I mean we have the nicest people you will ever meet. 

If you need basic forum information our newbie guide link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/intro/2319-friendly-guide-newbies.html

To keep the forum entertaining and safe, our forum rules link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/announcements/540-personality-cafe-forum-rules.html

If you need any help or have any suggestions, please let us know here...
http://personalitycafe.com/support-suggestions/

We will always be glad to help you!

Again, welcome to our forum Gabbi. We hope that your experience with us is tremendously benevolent!

P.S.

Please tip me 1 gold. I need to buy more coffee! @[email protected]


----------



## Ćerulean (Nov 18, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Gabbi.


----------



## LadyJava (Oct 26, 2008)

Hi, Gabbi. Welcome to PersonalityCafe. Your English is excellent -- I never would have guessed English isn't your first language.


----------



## TurranMC (Sep 15, 2009)

I like your thread title, and as Java said your English looks perfect to me. You need not worry.


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

Welcome to the Cafe. I actually catapult all the INFPs to the moon so maybe you'll get to meet E.T. up there.


----------



## Fanille (Sep 3, 2009)

And this is an original, unique welcome. :wink:


----------



## Grey (Oct 10, 2009)

Welcome to the forum, and please enjoy your stay. Your English, as noted by previous posters, is very good, so don't worry.


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

Gabbi said:


> ... but you can disagree.
> 
> Hi!
> I'm Gabrielle, eighteen years old from Canada.
> ...


Greetings Gabrielle! Welcome to Personality Cafe! Thank you very much for joining our humble little forum. We hope you have a great time with us. Your intro is unique and your grammar and spelling are better than mine. So no need to worrrrrrrrrrrrrryzzzzzz.:crazy:


----------



## Gabbi (Nov 12, 2009)

Thanks to all of you!
I know my English isn't *bad*, but I can most definitively improve it (isn't this applying to everything we do, after all?)



mcgooglian said:


> Welcome to the Cafe. I actually catapult all the INFPs to the moon so maybe you'll get to meet E.T. up there.


That's probably the reason I've been told the French phrase "tu es dans la lune" (you are on the moon, meaning I have my head in the clouds)!


----------



## LeafStew (Oct 17, 2009)

Salut Gabbi, tu vas voir les gens sur ce forum sont très gentils. Je te souhaite la bienvenue, tu vas voir le MBTI est très pratique pour te comprendre et comprendre les gens autour de toi.

Like stated by everyone else your English is quite impressive. (to me at least!)


----------



## Arioche (Aug 5, 2009)

Welcome welcome, you actually seem to have better grasp of the English language than most of the people on internet. xP
Enjoy your stay, great stuff here.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

*Bienvenue to the forum* :happy:


----------



## vanWinchester (May 29, 2009)

Welcome to Personality Café! :happy:

If you have any questions or problems, feel free to let me know. Otherwise, enjoy your stay.


----------



## Lucretius (Sep 10, 2009)

Bienvenue! :happy:


----------



## TreeBob (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum. I live in Gatineau (Aylmer), QC.


----------



## Gabbi (Nov 12, 2009)

TreeBob said:


> Welcome to the forum. I live in Gatineau (Aylmer), QC.


I live in Gatineau as well, just not the same area.


----------



## TreeBob (Oct 11, 2008)

Gabbi said:


> I live in Gatineau as well, just not the same area.


Yippy! Now there is another of me


----------



## Bohemian (Aug 18, 2009)

Hi Gabbi. Welcome to Personality Cafe. Nice to see more people joining here, and by the way, your english is excellent


----------

